

Ask HN: How do you commute with a mid-sized pet? - ratsimihah

In a crowded and dangerous city with heavy traffic. Any cycling tip? Alternative? My bike commute is 20min, walking would take 45min.<p>Let&#x27;s exclude subway and cars.
======
anigbrowl
Get a three-wheel bike with the two wheels and a basket in front (which will
also discourage people from calling it a tricycle ;)) and put your pet carrier
in the basket, or just the pet if it has good instincts to stay close to you.
They're sort of expensive, you can get a three wheeler with a bicycle on the
back for under $1k but if you want the steering wheel at the back then look
for '3 wheel dutch bicycle' \- it's a design that's very popular in the
Netherlands and there's one US company that either imports or manufactures
them, albeit at considerable cost.

